# Escanaba River report



## Redbad (Apr 30, 2008)

I fished the middle branch of the Escanaba River in Wells Township Tuesday, June 24. Good water level to wade. Many brook trout in the 7-8 inch range for c+r fishing. The brookies were not discriminating and were taking wooly worm patterns.

I also fished the Escanaba River downstream of the Boney Falls dam. The water level was high and the current was VERY fast -- marginal wading conditions given the bottom of the river there. Very few strikes -- it was difficult to get the fly to the fish in those conditions.

Beautiful scenery!! The Escanaba is like fishing out west . No one else on the river in either place.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great report, the Escanaba is sure a fun river.

Have you fished it much this year? I have a cabin about 3 miles from boney falls dam, just downstream of the "new" bridge (first bridge after the dam).

Do you live nearby?


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the report. I've been staying away from the Escanaba watershed due in part to its severe wood tick infestation! Will have to get out to my favorite branch soon.


----------



## emitchell233 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey, I'm visiting some friends up here and would love to fish that stretch with the brookies. Could you help me out with some entrances to the river?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

emitchell233 said:


> Hey, I'm visiting some friends up here and would love to fish that stretch with the brookies. Could you help me out with some entrances to the river?


I'd suggest getting a good county map, which you'll need anyway. Access sites are few and far between due to a lack of a road network and bridges. Two-track trails would be your best bet, but I don't know their condition and a 4x4 may be needed.

I'd also suggest that you fill out your profile. Many MSers are reluctant to give out info....we do have a river reporting policy and specific access sites, stretches, and holes are taboo to being named on the open boards. Info of that nature needs to be given via private messages or email.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks for the report, I'll be heading home on Weds. to fish this great river.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

That river holds some brutes if you can find them. It just is harder to fish because of the size but you are right it is like out west. Good report.


----------

